# Pics of Marilyn for Sarah...



## mal

^Those...



peace...


----------



## mal

Bottom Left is my Favorite... Yum... 

Imagining continuing the Unzipping...

Better than anything Hollywood has to Offer these days.



peace...


----------



## Sarah G

tha malcontent said:


> ^Those...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



How gorgeous!  She looks so young.

I like the one of her in the jeans jacket.  The others are pretty too.

Thanks!


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> ^Those...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Bottom right...


----------



## mal

Never-Before-Seen Marilyn Monroe Photos - Marilyn Monroe : People.com

^This might have been one of the Stories, buhseffa MeThinks mine were from August...



peace...


----------



## Sarah G

From more than a year ago but I wanted to put this video from Smash in here:

Smash - Let Me Be Your Star - Video - http://www.nbc.com

It's pretty good!


----------



## mal

Sarah G said:


> From more than a year ago but I wanted to put this video from Smash in here:
> 
> Smash - Let Me Be Your Star - Video - http://www.nbc.com
> 
> It's pretty good!



I cried a little... Does that make me Gay?... 



peace...


----------



## FuelRod

Bottom right jean jacket fo shizzle.


----------



## Sarah G

mal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> From more than a year ago but I wanted to put this video from Smash in here:
> 
> Smash - Let Me Be Your Star - Video - http://www.nbc.com
> 
> It's pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a little... Does that make me Gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


  This one ought to make you run out of the room sobbing then:

Beautiful by Smash Cast ft Katharine McPhee music video premiere | lyrics | Slack-Time

This is Kathrine McPhee from American Idol a few years ago.  I always wondered what happened to her.  Such a talented girl.


----------



## mal

My Wife just called me a Girl... 



peace...


----------



## Sarah G

mal said:


> My Wife just called me a Girl...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



HaHa.  She's funny.


----------



## Liability

mal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> From more than a year ago but I wanted to put this video from Smash in here:
> 
> Smash - Let Me Be Your Star - Video - http://www.nbc.com
> 
> It's pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a little... Does that make me Gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


There is much scientific debate about what makes you gay.

But I think the fact that you are sexually attracted to males might be a clue!


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> From more than a year ago but I wanted to put this video from Smash in here:
> 
> Smash - Let Me Be Your Star - Video - http://www.nbc.com
> 
> It's pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cried a little... Does that make me Gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is much scientific debate about what makes you gay.
> 
> But I think the fact that you are sexually attracted to males might be a clue!
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Sarah G

Ropey said:


>



Oops, burnt hair.


----------



## Liability

Sarah G said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, burnt hair.
Click to expand...


Funny.  Sarah noticed hair damage.

I noticed her pants were wet.


----------



## FuelRod

Sarah G said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, burnt hair.
Click to expand...


The tree is a chinese pin oak.


----------



## Sarah G

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, burnt hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Sarah noticed hair damage.
> 
> I noticed her pants were wet.
Click to expand...


It's the first thing I noticed.  Oh her poor hair, go get a treatment.


----------



## Ropey

Sarah G said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, burnt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Sarah noticed hair damage.
> 
> I noticed her pants were wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the first thing I noticed.  Oh her poor hair, go get a treatment.
Click to expand...


I never even noticed her hair and then, like "Hey, she's right".  

But those legs and her slimness?

Wow!


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Sarah noticed hair damage.
> 
> I noticed her pants were wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first thing I noticed.  Oh her poor hair, go get a treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never even noticed her hair and then, like "Hey, she's right".
> 
> But those legs and her slimness?
> 
> Wow!
Click to expand...


Our view of the "ideal" woman (in terms of body type) change culture to culture and over time.

Marilyn was never a zoftig type.  But she was a bit fuller figured than the modern notion of an idealized female form.

And yet, WOW is right.  Her figure in that particular photograph would fit modern sensibilities pretty closely.

The image of her in Sarah's avie is similar.  A bit more trim and yet still, clearly, all woman.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first thing I noticed.  Oh her poor hair, go get a treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even noticed her hair and then, like "Hey, she's right".
> 
> But those legs and her slimness?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our view of the "ideal" woman (in terms of body type) change culture to culture and over time.
> 
> Marilyn was never a zoftig type.  But she was a bit fuller figured than the modern notion of an idealized female form.
> 
> And yet, WOW is right.  Her figure in that particular photograph would fit modern sensibilities pretty closely.
> 
> The image of her in Sarah's avie is similar.  A bit more trim and yet still, clearly, all woman.
Click to expand...


I disagree. By the time she entered her thirties she was what I would consider healthily zoftig.  







http://www.fatnutritionist.com/index.php/the-body-of-marilyn-monroe/


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never even noticed her hair and then, like "Hey, she's right".
> 
> But those legs and her slimness?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our view of the "ideal" woman (in terms of body type) change culture to culture and over time.
> 
> Marilyn was never a zoftig type.  But she was a bit fuller figured than the modern notion of an idealized female form.
> 
> And yet, WOW is right.  Her figure in that particular photograph would fit modern sensibilities pretty closely.
> 
> The image of her in Sarah's avie is similar.  A bit more trim and yet still, clearly, all woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. By the time she entered her thirties she was what I would consider healthily zoftig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Body of Marilyn Monroe | The Fat Nutritionist
Click to expand...


We do disagree.  She had started to go to seed in that picture.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our view of the "ideal" woman (in terms of body type) change culture to culture and over time.
> 
> Marilyn was never a zoftig type.  But she was a bit fuller figured than the modern notion of an idealized female form.
> 
> And yet, WOW is right.  Her figure in that particular photograph would fit modern sensibilities pretty closely.
> 
> The image of her in Sarah's avie is similar.  A bit more trim and yet still, clearly, all woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. By the time she entered her thirties she was what I would consider healthily zoftig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Body of Marilyn Monroe | The Fat Nutritionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do disagree.  She had started to go to seed in that picture.
Click to expand...


There's a beauty in maturity. 






Better?


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. By the time she entered her thirties she was what I would consider healthily zoftig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Body of Marilyn Monroe | The Fat Nutritionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do disagree.  She had started to go to seed in that picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a beauty in maturity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


There can be.  But her increase in size was unattractive to my present day view on the ideal female form.  And when she started to go to seed, how long did she last?  I maintain she was demonstrating that she was coming apart at the seams.

But was she a pretty face?  You bet.  

In pre-Columbian South American cultures, the idealized female form would today be considered fairly obese.


----------



## Liability

This is one of those "o, wtf" moments.


----------



## Big Black Dog

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Those...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom right...
Click to expand...


I know which trailer park these hotties live in.


----------



## Sarah G

FuelRod said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, burnt hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tree is a chinese pin oak.
Click to expand...


Good observation.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I insist that my wife water the lawn in heels.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## CausingPAIN

mal said:


> ^Those...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Ok, Mael.. The poll please? WTF... BTW Can I post my porn collection?


----------



## Sarah G

Ropey said:


>



Pretty.


----------



## Ropey

Sarah G said:


> Pretty.






The pretty little girl who was dressed up in glitter and gold and taken on a whirlwind.


----------



## Ropey

Marilyn Monroe & Frank Sinatra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W_HCqthpYQ]Marilyn Monroe & Frank Sinatra[/ame]

I know it's not a picture, but there's just never enough Marilyn to go around.


----------



## Sarah G

Ropey said:


> Marilyn Monroe & Frank Sinatra
> 
> Marilyn Monroe & Frank Sinatra
> 
> I know it's not a picture, but there's just never enough Marilyn to go around.



Work it mama..  Never enough Marilyn.


----------



## Liability

here are a couple of additional Marilyn images rarely seen (thankfully):


----------



## Sarah G

Omg, he's pooping in the sandbox..


----------



## Liability

Sarah G said:


> Omg, he's pooping in the sandbox..



Scoop it!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Just a few impromptu. Like Liability.


----------

